# Li ho he portat / s'ho he portat (Pronoms febles)



## dalfo

*Li ho he portat / s'ho he portat *
La correcta es la primera "Li ho he portat", pero en la prática, he sentit les dos. ¿Per qué?


----------



## Dymn

Deu ser per influència castellana. Jo aquí només li ho sentit a un, que és castellanoparlant i té un català que deixa bastant a desitjar. Com ho diem pràcticament tots en català central és ometent _ho_, o convertint-lo en _hi_ depèn de com t'ho miris: _l'hi he portat_.


----------



## Doraemon-

Castellanisme, com diu Dymn, i sóna bastant malament, a més.


----------



## dalfo

He de buscar l'exemple on ho vaig vore. En aquest cas, em sona que no te res a veure amb els barbarismes.


----------



## Doraemon-

En català al Principat sí que tenen altres formes i substitucions, però justament en Valencià tenim un ordre molt estricte i rigurós als pronoms febles, i aquest "s'ho he portat" és un castellanisme evident, si suposem que té el sentit de "li ho he portat", clar. Més que rés perquè en castellà sí que es fa aquesta sustitució en el datiu (le digo una cosa -> se la digo; el "le" es transforma en "se" quan hi apareix a més l'OD en forma pronominal), cosa que no passa mai en català, i ací hi ha un calc perfecte de l'estructura castellana. Si hi ha una S' (llevat de formes mallorquines i del català salat) és perquè el verb és pronominal (reflexiu, per exemple: es renta les mans), no com a indicador general de CI, i no veig personalment cap context on es puga dir alguna cosa com "s'ho he portat" (si existeix no la trobe).
A la pràctica les hauràs sentides, les dues, perquè en castellà és així i castellanismes n'hi ha molts.


----------



## tenienteramires

El pronom "se" s'usa quan és a ell mateix, quant és a una altra persona, sempre "li". No és igual "ell es fa la paella" que "ell li fa la paella". El problema és que en castellà diuen "se lo" perquè "le lo" sona molt repetitiu.


----------



## tenienteramires

tenienteramires said:


> El pronom "se" s'usa quan és a ell mateix, quant és a una altra persona, sempre "li". No és igual "ell es fa la paella" que "ell li fa la paella". El problema és que en castellà diuen "se lo" perquè "le lo" sona molt repetitiu.



Ell es fa la paella (es/se = a ell mateix): ell SE LA fa.

Ell li fa la paella (li = a una altra persona): ell LI LA fa.


----------



## Doraemon-

Clar, però en "s'ho he portat" el reflexiu seria "m'ho he (em)portat", no "s'ho he portat".
"S'ho ha (em)portat" sí que seria correcte, a més de "Li ho ha portat", amb la mateixa diferència que amb l'exemple de la paella.


----------



## tenienteramires

El pronom es/se només es pot usar quan el subjecte és tercera persona (ell, ella, el xic...), per tant, seria "li ho he portat" (jo a ell). 

"S'ho ha portat" seria ell a ell mateix. "Li ho ha portat" seria ell a una altra persona.


----------



## Penyafort

tenienteramires said:


> Ell li fa la paella (li = a una altra persona): ell LI LA fa.



Que, en català no valencià, es torna HI: ell LA HI fa.


----------



## tenienteramires

Penyafort said:


> Que, en català no valencià, es torna HI: ell LA HI fa.



A Catalunya es diu de les dos maneres, però la més lògica és "li la".


----------



## Dymn

Penyafort said:


> Que, en català no valencià, es torna HI: ell LA HI fa.


Qui diu "_la hi fa_" en la parla quotidiana? "_L'hi fa_", si de cas.


----------



## Penyafort

tenienteramires said:


> A Catalunya es diu de les dos maneres, però la més lògica és "li la".



On es diu "li la" a Catalunya?



Dymn said:


> Qui diu "_la hi fa_" en la parla quotidiana? "_L'hi fa_", si de cas.



Ningú. Però es considera registre oral o informal.


----------



## Doraemon-

Algunes simplificacions dels pronoms febles en català central (com "l'hi fa") són pròpies del registre oral o informal, no normatiu.

Per exemple a Pronom feble - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure:

D'altra banda, en *català central*, són habituals en el llenguatge parlat algunes simplificacions de les combinacions de complement indirecte i complement directe, però que *no* són acceptades per la normativa de la llengua escrita (excepte el cas de _n'hi_ que està tolerat en segons quins registres escrits) (marquem amb * les formes no-normatives):

_li_ + _la_ passa a *_l'hi_ [li], en comptes de la forma normativa _la hi_;
_li_ + _les_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _les hi_;
_li_ + _ho_ passa simplement a *_l'hi_ [li] en comptes de la forma normativa _li ho_;
_li_ + _en_ passa a *_n'hi_ [ni] en comptes de la forma normativa _li'n_;
_els_ + _el_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els el_;
_els_ + _la_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els la_;
_els_ + _els_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els els_;
_els_ + _les_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els les_;
_els_ + _ho_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els ho_;
_els_ + _en_ passa a *_n'hi_ [ni] en comptes de la forma normativa _els en_;


----------



## tenienteramires

Penyafort said:


> On es diu "li la" a Catalunya?
> 
> 
> 
> Ningú. Però es considera registre oral o informal.



Com a mínim a les Terres de l'Ebre, que és la part que millor conec, diuen "li la"


----------

